# FS: Show Size Koran Angel - $120 OBO



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

9" Koran Angel with beautiful colouration (tank is 12" across). Healthy and thick.
You will never find one this healthy of in a LFS.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

animal ABUSE!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Well. He is probably happier in there than in a 105g 
You did not see the sail fin in the tank beside.
Fact is. If I did not rescue them 3 weeks ago. There won't be any animal left


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> animal ABUSE!


Hahaha we need to report to mod.  if I have reef tank I would scoop it all up for you


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

beautiful fish he grew up in that tank ?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

hondas3000 said:


> Hahaha we need to report to mod.  if I have reef tank I would scoop it all up for you


Scoop them up and you will have an instant show reef


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> animal ABUSE!





gklaw said:


> Fact is. If I did not rescue them 3 weeks ago. There won't be any animal left





hondas3000 said:


> Hahaha we need to report to mod.





scott tang said:


> beautiful fish he grew up in that tank ?


Gordon was at my house the same day that he acquired this & several other fish. He bought them in order to rescue them from somebody who could no longer take proper care of them. They have only temporarily been in his tanks.

It's beautiful fish, I hope that it finds a great new home


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Gordon, since its rescued.. we can yenno.. split the profit  what you say hahaha


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> Gordon, since its rescued.. we can yenno.. split the profit  what you say hahaha


All proceeds go back to the owner my friend  I think the prices are fair. If I have a bigger tank, they are all keepers. Hard to find fish this thick and colourful. They were well fed, the crash right happened after the previous owner went on a 3 week vacation.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Scoop them up and you will have an instant show reef


They are all nice but now is not a time for me to go into reef yet, still waiting for permit from wife hehehe


----------



## Stonefish (Mar 13, 2013)

I was at Gord's place last night to buy the Picasso and now I want this Angel too. Such a beautiful fish. I second Leslie's post, Gordon is taking the best possible care of these fish


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Bump before I have to do a WC


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

gklaw said:


> 9" Koran Angel with beautiful colouration (tank is 12" across). Healthy and thick.
> You will never find one this healthy of in a LFS.


Take another look BUMP. Gorgeous colour and its under 10,000K LED only. Wait till you put him (or her) under some actinic !!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Give me a reasonable offer and the fish a better home please?
Although he/she seems to be looking better everyday and always hungry.
Coloured up spine has grown for sure over the last few weeks.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Beauty! Too big for my reef, but a fine specimen nonetheless. Good luck with the sale!


----------



## mkj (Dec 9, 2012)

yes, nice fish. Too big for my tank. Why not drop him off at JL and get some store credit for him


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Just trying to benefit the member and my friend.
Might just do that. A bit tired of feeding him and confining him in a small. 
Like to shut the tank down. May move him into my 33g algae tank but byebye algae.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Now u have me thinking.... Should I set up the 135g for this guy? Lol.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

John, an absolutely resounding yes!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

John. Set up the tank as a marine fish only. You've got the reefs in your other 120.


----------



## deepRED (May 22, 2010)

Great looking fish, will look stunning in a 135.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

i got a 125 but not sure if i want some thingt hat aggressive


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Koran angel are generally not that aggressive as long as you do not create a situation for it to be aggressive. I.e. every fish could be if you put them in an environment that requires it to defend its territory.

It is in my 105 and I found him not not happy there being a bit on the gentle side and it was crowded.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

She is happy in the 105g now. Hopefully soon to be 180+g custom.
So closing this at least for now.


----------

